# CNC Machinist



## MaggieMay1978 (Jul 27, 2014)

Me and my husband are thinking of emigrating from Calgary to Dubai, but I am wondering what a CNC Machinist typically makes in Dubai...anyone know?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Probably not a lot.

Unless a job requires a decent degree, then it won't attract a decent salary. Thats how Dubai works. If the job can be done without a degree, then its a low wage, easily replaced role.

There isn't much high grade manufacturing in the Emirates I think.

I could be completely wrong of course but I don't think Dubai is known for its high tech output....

PS Love Calgary - great holidays there.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MaggieMay1978 said:


> Me and my husband are thinking of emigrating from Calgary to Dubai, but I am wondering what a CNC Machinist typically makes in Dubai...anyone know?


You can't emigrate here. You can come and live here if you have an employer to sponsor you. Visas last two years and are subject to the employer and government approved issue and reissue.


----------



## MaggieMay1978 (Jul 27, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You can't emigrate here. You can come and live here if you have an employer to sponsor you. Visas last two years and are subject to the employer and government approved issue and reissue.


ah thank you for the info I was unaware.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

CNC work will mostly be done on the industrial estates of Sharjah, an educated guess at salary would be between $600 - $800 a month! Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------

